
The world’s smallest ultrasound detector - finphil
https://nuadox.com/post/629622124808749056/smallest-ultrasound-detector
======
java-man
"the silicon waveguide-etalon detector, or SWED. Instead of recording voltage
from piezoelectric crystals, SWED monitors changes in light intensity
propagating through the miniaturized photonic circuits."

this is a rather clever idea.

